
The What-If Tool: Code-Free Probing of Machine Learning Models (2018) - polm23
https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/09/the-what-if-tool-code-free-probing-of.html
======
data_ders
Everyone should check out the interpret-community Python package developed by
Microsoft that encapsulates a lot of these what if scenarios. There's an
equivalent "no-code" dashboard. More importantly, it relies heavily on SHAP
where possible, which I think is the cat's pajamas.

~~~
code_biologist
Can you post a link?

~~~
tbabej
Have a look at interpret.ml, which also links to their github org:
[https://github.com/interpretml](https://github.com/interpretml)

------
jamesblonde
If you want to try out the what-if tool in a jupyter notebook (for free),
create an account here on www.hopsworks.ai. It's our new SaaS ML platform,
with a feature store. If you run the deep learning tour, it will populate a
project with this notebook (it's open-source):

[https://github.com/logicalclocks/hops-
examples/blob/master/n...](https://github.com/logicalclocks/hops-
examples/blob/master/notebooks/ml/Plotting/What_If_Tool_Notebook.ipynb)

------
alatkins
Article is from 2018 fwiw.

